# New Food Find (for me!)



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Found this site today and wanted to share, has a several good recipes I had never heard of for Halloween: http://www.saucysprinkles.com/2009/10/halloween-baking.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I could manage the dipped Oreos - they aren't too scary to eat


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

When I read the description, all I hear is Homer Simpson saying "MMM, chocolate armpit hair"
Some of that stuff sounds interesting, has anyone tried making some of this stuff?
I think you can make or bring in almost anything and just rename it with something creepy to get the desired effects.
Spaghetti = Earthworms alfredo
Chili = Twice Chewed TOTs
etc.
Having creepy names and good labels can do the trick for you, but you need to find food people will eat, then come up with the new names to fit your needs.
Some of the fancier stuff would be fun to try,but if nobody will eat it then it's lost time, money, and guests.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I've tried some of these...and some not listed here (Nilla wafer eyeball cookies, Nutter Butter ghosts) and find they are great and usually look even better than the pictures! I LOVE the Q-Tip one.


----------

